# Looking for Michael Myers replacement control box



## Haneous (Jul 20, 2020)

I have a Michael Myers animatronic prop from Spirit that is 2-3 years old. The wrong power cord was used and it fried the prop controller circuit board. Are replacement boards available? Any suggestions would be awesome. Thanks


----------



## rgerhards (Mar 2, 2019)

I have had this problem with several animatronics. I have never been able to find replacement boards. All other problems with them I have been able to repair.
On one prop I resorted to using servos and a fright props servo controller and a Mini MP3 DFPlayer Player Module Audio Voice Board for sound. These things are expensive. It's amazing they can make the animatronics so cheaply.


----------



## Haneous (Jul 20, 2020)

I sent an email to Halloween Spirit customer service regarding the problem and to my complete shock and amazement, they replied, telling me they had an extra control box in inventory and are shipping it to me, FREE! They are not even charging me for shipping! My faith and respect for Halloween Spirit stores is renewed. I still cannot believe it.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Try messaging Bobzilla, he is currently working on repairing come Gemmy props and I believe he has found some sources that may help you.


----------

